# Quikrete Walkmaker?



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone used these? I stumbled across them while looking for something else. They might work well in a garden area I was thinking of building - but wasn't sure how great the results actually are?









http://www.quikrete.com/AtHome/WalkMaker.asp


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

hyunelan2 said:


> Anyone used these? I stumbled across them while looking for something else. They might work well in a garden area I was thinking of building - but wasn't sure how great the results actually are?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen it done professionally and they look great. If you could duplicate those results yourself or not, I don't know. I'd grab a bag and give it a try. 

I'd be interested to know how it turns out, please post photos if you try it.


----------



## jiorje63 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Ive used these at a ladys home for her walkway and id use them anytime. they are easy to use and come out great.


----------



## alongston (Dec 20, 2010)

I've seen this look used many times and it turns out great. Especially around a garden area, it would be nice used as a walkway.


----------

